# parasphendale affinis ooth



## jarek (Jul 21, 2007)

My female will laying ooth soon so I have a few question about caring for it:

1. what temperature wolud best?

2. how often should I spray conteiner with ooth?


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2007)

Care for it just like it's a mantis.


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 22, 2007)

Have u got a spare male, i cant find affins male in the UK


----------



## Ian (Jul 22, 2007)

Here is a sheet I have written up about incubation:

www.insectstore.com/incubating_praying_mantis_ootheca.php


----------



## jarek (Jul 22, 2007)

> Have u got a spare male, i cant find affins male in the UK


funny thing, you're not first person who asked me that, I'll see what I can do for you.

Thanks Ian


----------



## colddigger (Jul 22, 2007)

remember, it's not just a papery pile of protein

there are eggs in it!


----------

